# ***LETS SEE YOUR VW TATTOO***



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

i just got done with mine, for the most part... i would love to see a collection of all the VW tatt's out there.



_Modified by zuhaelter_82 at 9:48 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Angry_Mike)*

That's obviously a sharpee pen, and does anyone out there really have a VW tatoo? that seems a bit ridiculous... I love my dub, but not nearly enough to ever get it inked onto my skin...


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Angry_Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angry_Mike* »_









like it though


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bunyip Lupin)*

That is not a sharpie pen..








heres one right after it was done


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

i am glad i am not the only one... lets see what else comes out of the wood work now!

_Modified by zuhaelter_82 at 12:54 PM 1-29-2007_


_Modified by zuhaelter_82 at 12:57 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

HAHAHA, I see your ass crack








Least it's not hairy


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTImeister)*

Here is mine...








And a crappy cell phone close up


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

i am glad we have a lady that decided to post up... i love that tattoo...


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

Thanks! Yours is awesome as well!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Chrissy)*

Not really VW specific...but im Portugese and this was a good way to show my dub love.








Needs touching up...I was real drunk and have been lazy to go back


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

nice... lets keep them coming


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_








Needs touching up.. 

Yeah, right brah. That needs a fill in. Were you scratching it a lot?


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*









my rabbits ^_^ 
I wanted something that wasn't so blatantely obvious it was a VW tat, you know...just in case i somehow start hating VWs(VERY unlikely) so instead id just have really cute rabbits running around my ankle! YAY
Sorry for the really horrible picture.......... sad thing is the camera on my phone got a better picture then my nikon did....weird XD


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

that german flag is sick!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Yeah, right brah. That needs a fill in. Were you scratching it a lot?

Nah, I wasnt scratching it...We just drank so much it started bleeding alot and I guess he couldnt tell..Ill get it fixed by spring time


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_
my rabbits ^_^ 









i like those...


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_







i like those... 

haha, i like them too. They definitely hurt more then i thought they would tho lol
and if i'm ever fortunate to own an audi i'll be getting the audi rings accross my the top of my ankle on my other leg


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_
if i'm ever fortunate to own an audi 








come on now... 
i could have one but there isn't a VW emblem on it.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

i only have two audi's that i want. an RS8 *drool* and a 2000 S4. 
I absolutely love VW tho so i dunno. I gurantee i'll own at least one in my life time but i've talked to so many people who have had both and they always go with the VW







They've always told me that their audi would be in the shop every couple months and the VW would be in every couple years! (aside from tune-ups)


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: ***LETS SEE YOUR VW TATTOO*** (zuhaelter_82)*

sleeve in progress...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^thats mine on the inside of my left wrist. It looks HUGE in the pic, but it's about an inch and half wide. Got it last April. SOOO many people thought i was going to regret it. I fn still love it










_Modified by MissVeeDub at 12:34 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

sleeve is bad ars... i know there are more out there


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

my buddy has a big VW emblem on the side of his left calf. Tis HUGE i love it


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

lets keep them coming... BuMp


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_








my rabbits ^_^ 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

wheres the one of the dude with the van on his stomach. Thats the best I've seen by far! I'd search to find it but my computer is so damn slow it'd take hours, literally!


----------



## truereligion (Jan 16, 2007)

ha so what happens when you guys cars get wrecked or you have to sell them and you have a vw tattoo on your neck


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (truereligion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truereligion* »_ha so what happens when you guys cars get wrecked or you have to sell them and you have a vw tattoo on your neck

I dont know about you, but each car ive ever had, has had a place in my heart....all the stupid/crazy, and fun stuff you do, can never be forgoten!!! So for me, i guess mine is just a part of me...not afraid to show it either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (truereligion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truereligion* »_ha so what happens when you guys cars get wrecked or you have to sell them and you have a vw tattoo on your neck

thats an easy question dude. Just buy another VW








I will own a VW for the rest of my life i know it!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (truereligion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truereligion* »_ha so what happens when you guys cars get wrecked or you have to sell them and you have a vw tattoo on your neck

since i have already wreked one, sold 8-10, and currently have two... i will never have anything to worry about. i'm in it for life








anyone else that can represent?


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

not mine, but one of my best friends.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

i think that may be one of the funniest VW tattoo's evAr


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_i think that may be one of the funniest VW tattoo's evAr
















thats awesome man!!!! oh man thats great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My check engine light is on right now! and i know why lol. had to replace some lifters... we dinged my cam sensor a few too many times


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah, that's not such a good thing... lets see some more tatts already


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

I have to admit, the check engine one was hysterical..... I have 4, none vw though.


_Modified by DonnaMarie at 4:26 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

post up a pic of it... so guys love you but girlfriends hate you? sounds like trouble, lol


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

here is mine 
got that sucker back in 1999






















beeeeeyaaaaaawwwww!!!!!!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_here is mine 
got that sucker back in 1999






















beeeeeyaaaaaawwwww!!!!!!

Nice man


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

To all interested, there is a thread in the Community Section, under Art and Design that it the same as this one...


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

well how bout that...


----------



## Nicolean Dynamite (Dec 29, 2004)

not the best photo of it..but here ya go.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

nice...


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i love it when hot girls are into dubs


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*



sleepygreen2 said:


> i love it when hot girls are into dubs[/QUOTE
> 
> what did you do, check out her myspace? i know i did... she puts me to shame in the ink dept' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

not VW specific, but car/racing still


----------



## Nicolean Dynamite (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

awesome tattoo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Nicolean Dynamite)*

thanks...you too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: ***LETS SEE YOUR VW TATTOO*** (zuhaelter_82)*

My simple rabit.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: ***LETS SEE YOUR VW TATTOO*** (HyDrOPoNiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_My simple rabit.









from a rabbit lover to another, i like it


----------



## olds442 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

Very nice thread - worth a bump!!


----------



## 16v dubber (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (olds442)*

i scraped my arm on a rusty bus at the junkyard last week and look what happened...


----------



## 16v dubber (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_not mine, but one of my best friends.

















i live just north of detroit, whos your friend? are you a mive'r?


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_i scraped my arm on a rusty bus at the junkyard last week and look what happened...









very nice man. i like the lettering style they did a great job~
looks like you bled a lot haha


----------



## can86 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (turbodube)*

There are some awesome tattoos in here! Keep them coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xwhiteboy55 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: ***LETS SEE YOUR VW TATTOO*** (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_sleeve in progress...

























That tat is SICKKK


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

bump for more people coming through with some bad a$* tatts!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_i live just north of detroit, whos your friend? are you a mive'r? 

my friend's name is Jake. 
i am a mive'r, although i'm not sure i've ever actually posted there, and i've never met any of the others. 
maybe this spring/summer.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (can86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *can86* »_









Thats hot


----------

